# Just got 2 Cat 236's



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

We just picked up 2 Cat 236's skid steers, ive always ran bobcats. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I have a 8' pusher for one and a 8' fisher power angle that I added wings too that brings it out to a little over 9'. Do you think it will have a problem moving snow


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I have ran a 257B tracked unit, only in the dirt, but it was a AWESOME MACHINE! If I ever buy a skid it will be a cat. I think your machines will do wonderfully with plow, and the push box.


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think they would handle it just fine. At work we have a 236 cat and at home I have a 242 
cat and they both seem to have enough power to handle what you are going to put on the front of them. I really like the pilot control on the cat. I think you will like your set up, good luck with it.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

:realmad:You should be fine untill you recieve a 6" snow then good luck I think tose machines are too small for an 8' an 9' blades, they only have what under 50 hp.


----------



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

They have 75hp with a lift weight of 1950lbs


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

G.McNeill&Son;1101421 said:


> They have 75hp with a lift weight of 1950lbs


I have a bobcat 310---- 2000 lbs soaking wet powered by a 16hp kohler gas engine.

It will push 42" wide snow all day long-- if you can move dirt with your skid then snow is a lot less challenging. Deep and heavy wet snow requires pushing with the storm...but I assume you do that anyway.

Its all about traction and psi of ground pressure.

Maybe with a deep heavy wet snow the pushbox might be a bit of an issue. You can angle and unload the plow blade to relieve that issue but the box will get heavy quick. Not sure how many cubic yards of material the box holds but heavy snow can approach the weight of dirt. If you've run bobcats as you say, I imagine a comparative weight machine by a different manufacturer should act similar.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

G.McNeill&Son;1101421 said:


> They have 75hp with a lift weight of 1950lbs


Pushers from the protech site....

Model Width Approx. Weight Machine Application (Min.) Snow Capacity

SP06C 6' 375 lbs 30 HP/ 2500 lbs 3 yd

SP07C 7' 430 lbs 35 HP/ 3000 lbs 3.5 yd

SP08C 8' 480 lbs 40 HP/ 3500 lbs 4 yd

SP09C 9' 530 lbs 45 HP/ 4000 lbs 4.5 yd

SP10C 10' 585 lbs 50 HP/ 4500 lbs 5 yd


----------



## mattslawn (Dec 12, 2004)

i run a 8ft arctic sectional on my 236b2 and it pushes it without a problem, you will be just fine. Congrats on your new machines


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

If you have run the Bobcat pilot controlled units than I think you will prefer the feel/response of the Cat controls (I know I do). Not necessarily the pattern, but the precision of the controls. If you have only run the mechanical Bobcat controls than you will really like the pilots controls. IMO you should also have much better parts availability and dealer support.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

G.McNeill&Son;1101421 said:


> They have 75hp with a lift weight of 1950lbs


The 236 has a 3034 naturally aspirated, four-cylinder engine producing 59 net horsepower (HP). The lift capability is 1750 lbs.
Not sure where you got you're info but it is incorrect.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

It depends on which 236 we are talking about.

Here are the specs on the 236B Series 2 model.

http://www.cat.com/cmms/17136346?x=7


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

depends what model 236 we are talking about, but here are specs on all four 
http://www.ritchiespecs.com/compari..._1=92211&mid_2=92078&mid_3=108825&mid_4=92232

It should be able to push that 8 foot blade no issue (we run a 763G bobcat with a 7'6" plow and we only had issues with heavy wet snow, we are also running bald tires)
you may run into issues with heavy snow and the push box, but with a good operator it shouldn't be a to bad


----------

